
The Great Ethnic Food Lie - bushido
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/04/22/the-great-ethnic-food-lie/
======
venomsnake
> Most cheap Indian food is made by Bangladeshis and Pakistanis, and most
> Indian food here is cheap. Of course, people don't realize that. But it's
> true. More than 70 percent of the Indian restaurants in New York City, for
> instance, are not run by Indians. They are run by Bangladeshi and Pakistani
> restaurateurs.

Isn't that ironic - to claim inferiority of the food preparation due to the
nationality of the persons preparing it, when you are complaining that
americans treat food the same way.

Lets take a history book, shall we ... and a map while we are at it. Those
territories were split fairly recently. I am willing to bet that Pakistani
people could prepare decently Rajastani dishes, or the Bangladeshi from west
Bengal.

And of course the concept of Indian food is ridiculous by itself. As every
other country that has varied climate zones, terrain and people - my wild
guess is that India probably has at least 10-20 distinct cuisines based on
what is available here, what grows well and the religion and customs of the
people that inhabit the territory.

------
transfire
> But behind our public enthusiasm for Indian, Thai, Vietnamese, Ethiopian,
> Korean, and the many other foreign cuisines that can be enjoyed in cities
> like New York, there is also private, and yet pronounced, form of bias, a
> subtle hypocrisy that suggests we think these foods are inferior.

Dumbest statement I have ever read.

~~~
waterphone
It's the big new stupid thing social justice warriors are hyping up lately, an
asinine claim that by enjoying food from other countries we are calling it
inferior.

